# First Flying Pheasant



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Recently completed my first flying pheasant, I think it turned out pretty good being my first one.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

looks good to me, Nice work! :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hell yeah that looks good!!!!! And being your first makes it all the better. Nice work :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You did extremely well for your first try! It's a nice bird. :beer:

I'm curious how you learned...did someone show you, or were you self taught from books, video, internet, etc.?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

My grandpa is a licensed taxidermist for non-migratory birds so he has really showed me alot I've mounted a couple pheasant plaques, and this was my first actual full bird. He's also going to teach me how to mount ducks for just my personal self, not to sell. Later on I might try and become a licensed taxidermist because the work is somewhat enjoyable but the outcome is the best part!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The wings look outstanding! Very nice job overall


----------

